# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  Giúp em với KIS 2011 của em gần hết hạn rùi....

## alodienlanh

các a.c ơi, tình hình là kis 2011 của em đang sử dụng lisence 1 năm. giờ chỉ còn lại 10 ngày hixhix:down:. 
các a.c có key xịn không cho em xin share với:down::wacko: cảm ơn a.c nhiều...:beer_smile:

----------


## tienhuy111

xin lỗi a.c. bổ sung thêm: kis 2011 của em là bản tiếng việt nhé:down:

----------

